# Anyone else get this popup?



## Myndmayze (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm inclined to say it's because of Verizon and not the software since they have a tendancy to screw things up for us.. and, I wasn't more than 5 miles from home (Hudson valley ny)


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

go into your settings and disable auto roaming. ???? i havent gotten that


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Your phone may have been pinging a tower in Canada. That's the only thing I can think of that would cause that. Or maybe give Verizon a call


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Go to settings-More Settings-Mobile Data-Global Roaming (I think), there should be an option to allow roaming on all trips. This should get rid of the message.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure that is Verizon or the ROM you are using. i flew to buffalo last week, my son who is on T-Mobile got that same message, but i didn't. I'm on vzw, so that's why i'm thinking it may be the rom

although i'm not sure why tho


----------

